# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Το απόλυτο πατατράκ

## Avdiritis

Η αλήθεια είναι πως μου είναι δύσκολο να πω αυτό το οποίο μου συνέβει εδώ και 2 βράδυα...Πάνω που είχα τελειώσει με τις γέννες και είχαν μπει τα πουλάκια μου στη διαδικασία της πτερόροιας, ήρθε το αναπάντεχο για να με αποτελειώσει. Πέρυσι (οι παλιοί του φόρουμ μπορεί να το θυμούνται) είχα πρόβλημα με τα αρπακτικά πουλιά που μετά απο επίθεση μου σκότωσαν τα ζευγάρια μου και δεν είχα καθόλου αναπαραγωγές, φέτος κύλησαν όλα τέλεια (μέχρι και οι καρδερίνες μου γέννησαν με τη πρώτη προσπάθεια). Προχτές το βράδυ όμως όλα άλλαξαν....

Δέχτηκα επίθεση απο νυφίτσες (ναι καλά το είδατε πληθυντικός αριθμός, 3!!!! για να είμαι και πιο συγκεκριμένος). Πολλοί μπορεί να σκεφτούν πως μένω σε χωριό μέσα στη φύση, όχι φίλοι μου μέσα στη πόλη του Βόλου μένω και μάλιστα τα πουλιά είναι στον 4ο όροφο!!! Ο φίλος Δημήτρης (jk21) ξέρει τις λεπτομέρειες. Από πού ανέβηκαν??όσο και αν ακούγεται εξωφρενικό ανέβηκαν απο τη σωλήνα παροχής του φυσικού αερίου που έχω και μετά απο το κυνηγητό που είχαμε τη μια την είδα να κατεβαίνει και απο το λούκι (υδρορροή). Αποτέλεσμα?? Απο συνολικά 34 πουλάκια μέσα σε 10-15 λεπτά το πολύ να χαθούν 23. Τα μόνα που βρέθηκαν στο πάτο απο τα κλουβία τους ήταν 2 κανδερινάκια χωρίς πόδια, όλα τα άλλα έλειπαν. Το μόνο ευχάρηστο ήταν πως είδα σήμερα το πρωί ένα πουλάκι μου να πετά ακόμη τον αέρα της γειτωνιάς μόνο που αργά ή γρήγορα θα πέσει μάλλον σε κάποιον άλλον θυρευτή.

Αν ξέρει κανείς κάποιον τρόπο προφύλαξης απο τις νυφίτσες (τίποτα σκόρδα ή άλλα παρόμοια) παρακαλώ ας τον πει μήπως και γλυτώσω τα υπόλοιπα γιατί με όσους μίλησα μου είπαν πως σίγουρα θα ξανάρθουν. Επίσης όσοι δεν είστε προφυλαγμένοι απο τέτοιες επιθέσεις καλό είναι να παιρνετε τα μέτρα σας και για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## PAIANAS

Βαγγέλη είναι όντως σπάνιο και αξιοπερίεργο ,εφόσον μένεις ψηλά .Γιατί δεν προφυλάσσεις την κλούβα με 2ο πλέγμα η με σίτα σε τελάρο από ξύλο η αλουμίνιο η σε ''Π'' ώστε να αποτρέψεις τέτοιου είδους επιθέσεις ?
Το έπαθες μία ,το έπαθες  δύο ,τώρα όμως δεν δικαιολογείσαι .Θα πρέπει να πάρεις άμεσα μέτρα .

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ασχημο αυτο που επαθες Βαγγελη και ειλικρινα λυπαμαι!! δυστυχως ναι θα γυρισουν στα σιγουρα, ενστικτωδως θυμουνται ακριβως που δεν αποτελειωσαν το γευμα τους. δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν για τις νυφιτσες διαφορες τετοιες προφυλαξεις, οπως για παραδειγμα ειναι το θειαφι για τα φιδια. βαλε διπλο πλεγμα με αλουμινιο σε Π οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε ο Νικος παραπανω!! κανε την κλουβα τανκ να μην περναει τιποτα!!!

----------


## christos78

Είναι τελείως τρελό!!!!.4 όροφο από σωλήνα αερίου.βάλε δεύτερο πλέγμα στο κλουβί η πάρε άλλον ένα συγκάτοικος ....σκύλο μόνο με την σκέψη ότι υπάρχει δεν θα ξανατολμησουν να ανέβουν.

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vag21

ισως ηρθε η ωρα να αγορασεις τα σκυλακια σειρηνες.κανις,γκριφον και αλλα μικροσωμα που μολις αντιληφθουν κατι κανουν σαν τρελα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μια κατασκευή στυλ ντουλάπας με σύτα αλουμινίου περιμετρικά....βάλε μέσα ότι κλουβιά με πουλάκια σου έχουν απομείνει και δεν πρόκειται να έχεις στο μέλλον πρόβλημα !! Κατασκευές τέτοιες είναι πολλές εδώ στο φόρουμ. Βάλε μπροστά να φτιάχνεις μην σε ξανά βρει το κακό !!!*

----------


## Mits_Pits

Νυφιτσες μεσα στο Βολο?????????
Τι αλλο θα ακουσω?
Μπορεις να μου πεις (εστω με πμ) που περιπου μενεις, ετσι απο περιεργια!

Κριμα παντος για τα πουλακια και μεχρι τωρα ειχαν παει ολα τοσο καλα...

----------


## ninos

> *Μια κατασκευή στυλ ντουλάπας με σύτα αλουμινίου περιμετρικά....*


αυτό προτείνω και εγώ. Θα ησυχάσεις μια και καλή και εσύ, αλλά και κυρίως τα πουλάκια σου  !!

----------


## cockatiel

σωστα συμφωνω με την ντουλαπα

----------


## Avdiritis

Παιδιά συγνώμη γιατί δεν το ανέφερα απο την αρχή αλλά πάνω στη ταραχή μου δεν το έγραψα, υπάρχει ίδη κατασκευή και στις 2 κλούβες μου με σίτα που περικλύει την κλούβα με τα πουλιά, στην ουσία έχω 2 κλούβες την μια μέσα στην άλλη, το είχα κάνει για το φόβο των αρπακτικών πουλιών με τα οποία είχα πρόβλημα περυσι, θα ανεβάσω και φωτό για να τις δείτε. Οι νυφίτσες μπήκαν απο τις πόρτες των έξω κατασκευών.

Προς στιγμήν έχω πάρει μια λαμαρίνα σε διάσταση 80Χ60 και κάνοντας μια τρύπα στη διάμετρο της σωλήνας την "αγγάλιασα" και την έχω στιρίξει με βίδες απο τη μια πλευρά μόνο,ούτως ώστε να μην είναι πολύ σταθερή για τις βοηθήσει στο σκαρφάλωμα (τις έχω πάρει απο φόβο) δύο βράδυα τώρα είμαι οκ, ααα ενοείται πως έχω πάει και έχω κλείσει και τα λούκια με κουνελόσιτα....

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ θα τρελαθω ... σιγουρα ηταν νυφιτσες; μηπως τιποτα αρουραιοι; η αληθεια ειναι οτι σε μερικα τετραγωνα εχεις το ποταμι τον κραυσιδωνα και και πιο περα καποια κτηματα νυφιτσες το βρισκω τραβηγμενο ... εχω στενοχωρηθει τρομερα .εννοεις οτι υπαρχουν ακομα αθιχτα 11 πουλακια; 

* σε τετοιες στιγμες δεν ξερω αν ταιριαζει η πλακα  ,αλλα επειδη στο θεμα με την εκτροφη καρδερινας που μας ειχε ανεβασει ο Βαγγελης ειχα πει αστειευομενος οτι θα ανεβω να τους τις ματιασω ...να διεκυρινισω οτι ειτε επειδη οποτε βολευε απο την δουλεια του βαγγελη να βρεθουμε εγω ετρεχα σε παραλιες ή βραδινες εξοδους ,δεν μπορεσαμε να συναντηθουμε .... ειμαι ΑΘΩΟΣ  :Stick Out Tongue:   ... εκτος αν ματιαζω σε αποσταση χιλιομετρου ...

----------


## orion

πάρε σκύλο και φτιάξε και μια καλή κατασκευή προστασίας!

----------


## Avdiritis

Φίλε Δημήτρη όντως δεν μας βόλεψε για να τα προλάβαινες τουλαχιστον να τα έβλεπες, Πέμπτη βράδυ έγινε η επίθεση περίπου στις 23:30....Όσο για το αν ήταν νυφίτσες έπρεπε να με έβλεπες φίλε με τη σκούπα να τις κυνηγάω!!!! Στην αρχή νόμιζα πως ήταν μόνο μια και για να είμαι ειληκρινής είχα εστιάσει πάνω της και προσπαθούσα να βρω τρόπο για να τη διώξω όταν άκουσα πεταρίσματα μέσα στις κλούβες και είδα μια δεύτερη να με κοιτάει απο κάτω απο τη κλούβα και μια τρίτη να είναι μέσα στη κλούβα!!!! Οργανωμένη επιχείρηση είχαν κάνει...

Το μόνο λάθος-παράλειψη μου είναι πως δεν είχα παρατηρήσει κάτι το περίεργο τις προηγούμενες μέρες γιατί το θεωρώ απίθανο απο τη πρώτη μέρα να ανεβήκανε και να κάνανε αύτό το χαμό, πρέπει να είχαν ξανάρθει και τα σταμπάρανε...βέβαια όλα αυτά είναι εικασίες, αλλά πραγματικά δε ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το εξηγήσω...

Τα μόνα που μου μείνανε είναι το ζευγάρι οι καρδερίνες με ένα μικρό τους, μια θυληκιά μοζαΐκ με 2 μικρά, ένας αρσενικός με 3 μικρά, και ενας αρσενικός κόκκινος χιονέ, το πιο συγκινητικό είναι πως ο αρσενικός με τα μικρά του συνέχισε να τα ταΐζει και να κάθεται και στη φωλιά (τα μικρά ήταν 4 ημερών), τα άλλα μικρά μοσαϊκά είναι περίπου 40 ημερών.

----------


## jhfsdjf54

Όταν λες νυφίτσα, εννοείς κάτι σαν αυτό στη φωτό? (θύμα της ασφάλτου)
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/963/dsc02649jq.jpg

----------


## jk21

ΤΟΛΗ μαλλον αυτο εννοει γιατι και γω σαν πατριωτης του ,αυτο ξερω σαν νυφιτσα .παραπλησιο υπαρχει μονο η ζουριδα της κρητης .

ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ πρεπει να ρωτησεις σε αλλες πολυκατοικιες τριγυρω αν εχει γινει ξανα κατι τετοιο .με τρελαινει η ιδεα χωρις να ειναι κατι που να εχουν συνηθισει ,να ανεβηκανε στην ταρατσα της πολυκατοικιας σου .εχω δει τα πραγματα απο κοντα και ειναι αρκετα τρελο .εκεινο το οικοπεδακι που εχεις κοντα (αν δεν εχει χτιστει ) αδυνατει να τις προσφερει μονιμη κρυπτη και εχουν ερθει απο χωρο περα απο το ποταμι (προχωρησανε ασφαλτο τοσα τετραγωνα σε κατοικημενη περιοχη για να βρουνε τροφη; ) ή τις .... φερανε και τις αμολησανε στην ταρατσα ... απο γειτονους πως πας; δειξανε να βρισκουνε ευκολο την οδο διαφυγης τα ζωα;

----------


## Avdiritis

Δημήτρη απο γείτωνες δε το συζητάω, θα χρειαζόταν εληκόπτερο για τις φέρουν μιας και όλα τα σπίτια τριγύρω είναι όλα ισόγεια. Το οικοπεδάκι όντως υπάρχει ακόμη και το οποίο έχει και κοτέτσι μέσα αλλά οι κότες (και ειδικά ο κόκκορας) είναι μια χαρά. Αν θυμάσε στο γωνιακό σπίτι Δημήτρη ο τύπος με τις καρδερίνες στη πυλωτή έχει κλουβιά με παπαγαλάκια και με εκεινού όλα οκ (απο ότι μίλησα) μιας και έχει αρκετα πουλιά. Τώρα σε πολυκατοικίες βλέπω κλουβάκια με καναρίνια αλλά μέχρι εκεί.

Αυτό με το ότι ξέρανε πως να φύγουν μου έκανε εντύπωση γι αυτο και είπα πως πρέπει να ξαναήρθαν χωρίς να τις πάρω χαμπάρι, αλλά δεν είχαν αφήσει κανένα ίχνος (ακαθαρσίες, φαγώματα κτλ) κάτι που να μου είχε τραβήξει τη προσοχή τέλος πάντων.

----------


## volaras

βαγγελη πατριωτακι ...απο οτι διαβασα ηταν πολυ ασχημο αυτο που σου συνεβει. ..εγω μια λυση θα σκεφτομουν ...(αν δοκιμασες τα πντα και απετυχες)... την εξοντωση !αυτα μαθανε τον τροπο και βρηκαν τροφη...μην επαναπαυθεις...θα επιστρεψουν σιγουρα,λογω ενστικτου.καθε φορα θα μαθαινουν και σε καποιο αλλο τον τροποκαι τοτε καηκες..οσα και να εξοντωσεις θα υπαρχουν και αλλα που θα γνωριζουν πως να ανεβουν...γι αυτο οσο γρηγοροτερα τοσο καλυτερα..δυστυχως!

----------


## jk21

δημητρη μαλλον αντιφασκεις και στο τελος στην ουσια παραδεχεσαι το σωστο .οσα και να εξοντωσει (αν αυτο ηταν ηθικο ) θα ερθουν και αλλα .πρεπει  να βρεθει τροπος προφυλαξης και αυτος ειναι η ασφαλιση της εξωτερικης μεταλλικης προστασιας .εκτος αυτου καλα ηταν βεβαια να χρησιμοποιηθουν και αποτρεπτικα μετρα .ισως επισης μια παγιδα οπως ποντικιων που δεν σκοτωνει αλλα φυλακιζει (μεγαλη ιδιοκατασκευη αν χρειαστει ) οπου μια μια θα τις αφησει αρκετα μακρια απο την περιοχη του

----------


## Avdiritis

Καλημέρα, χτες είχαμε και νέα επιδρομή με μόνο μια αυτή τη φορά, το πρόβλημά μου τώρα είναι πως δεν ξέρω απο πού ανέβηκε για να μπορέσω να προφυλαχθώ. Ευτυχώς δεν είχαμε απώλειες, αλλά με ξενύχτησε μέχρι τις 5 το πρωί να φυλάω σκοπιά. Δημήτρη το σκέφτηκα και εγώ για παγίδα μεγάλη ωστέ να παγιδευτεί-κλειστεί μέσα και μιας και είναι αρκετά παιδιά απο Βόλο μήπως έχει πάρει κανενός το μάτι κάτι τέτοιο???Θα πάω στα παλιά να ψάξω μήπως και βρω κάτι

Πλέον μου έχουν γίνει έμμονη ιδέα, ακούω θόρυβο τη νύχτα και πετάγομαι έξω.

----------


## mitsman

Πως μπαινει στην κλουβα προστασιας??? δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.... βρες διχτυ και βαλε γυρω γυρω..... αστα να πανε.... εμενα μου εφαγε μια κουκουβαγια καρδερινο με 2 καρδερινακια μου πεταγε φωλιες.... κα αλλα τετοια.... πλεον γλιτωσα!

----------


## johnrider

θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις κάτι τέτοιο στους σωλήνες με καρφιά ώστε να μην μπορούν να ανέβουν.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα και λυπάμαι για την απώλεια σου.
Δε ξερω απο τι υλικό είναι κατασκευασμένες οι σωλήνες απο οπου ανέβηκαν στην βεράντα σου η πόσο πάχος έχουνε αλλά αν μπορούσες να τις αλείψεις γυρω γυρω με γράσο ωστε να γλιστράνε και να μήν μπορούν να ανέβουν.
Μια σκέψη είναι ,εσυ ξέρεις καλύτερα φίλε.

----------


## fadom1

κριμα ρε παιδί μου τόσα πουλιά..  λογικα ψαχναν τροφή για τα μικρά τους τέτοια εποχή.. αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τυλίξεις με πλέγμα (πλαστικό ή σιτα κουνουπιών) τα κλουβιά.. Εγώ αυτό έκανα που έχω πρόβλημα με αρπακτικα.. Και στις πόρτες βάλε μανταλάκι ή σίρμα για να μη μπορούν να ανοίξουν.. Από σκόρδα κλπ, ειδικά τις νφίτσες δε τις σταματάει τίποτα.. μ΄.ονο κανά σύστημα με υπέρηχους, αν και δεν τα πολυεμπιστεύομαι αυτα γιατί ούτε τα έχω δοκιμάσει ούτε γνωρίζω κάποιον που να το έχει κάνει.. Τέλος, μια τεμπελόγατα ή κανά σκυλάκι του τύπου μπιγκλ, κόκερ η τζακ ράσελ το βράδυ στο μπαλκόνι θα έλυναν το πρόβλημα μια και καλή (ισχύει το ό,τι κνήται εκτελείται γ αυτά τα σκυλιά) και θα αποτελούσαν και πιστούς φίλους.. (τα μπιγκλ θέλουν αρκετό χώρο και βόλτες, τα άλλα δύο είναι πολύ καλά για διαμέρισμα)

----------


## jk21

ειχε προστασια αλλα με τροπο που δεν εχω καταλαβει πως ,του την ανοιξαν .οι υπερηχοι αν η συσκευη εχει καποια ισχυ ,ειναι αποτελεσματικοι αλλα μαλλον θα ενοχλουν και τα πουλια .εξαρταται το ευρος ζωνης συχνοτητων .το κατωτερο μερος τους εχει και μερος που ακουνε τα πουλια

----------


## Avdiritis

Σημερινός απολογισμός -3, 2 μικρά μοσαϊκά και τη μία θυληκιά που είχε απομείνει. όλες τις πόρτες των κλουβιών τις έχω κλείσει με δεματικά, τα πουλιά δε τα τρώνε τώρα αλλά τα σκοτώνουν  αφήνοντάς τα χωρία πόδια. Με τους ρυθμούς αυτούς δε βλέπω να αντέχουν για πολύ, ούτε μπορώ κάθε βράδυ να τη βγάζω στη βεράντα. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο πλέον.

Όσο για τη σωλήνα του αερίου, τώρα που την έχω κλείσει την είσοδό τους απο εκεί, ανεβαίνουν απο τις αποχετεύσεις των κλιματιστικών...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Αν είναι δυνατόν.

----------


## ninos

Εαν θες πραγματικα να μην πανε κ τα αλλα πουλακια στον αλλο κοσμο, η λυση ειναι σητα αλουμινιου. Στο εχουν γρσψει ποσα παιδια. Ομως, δεν θα αφησεις κανενα κενο, οπως μαλλον εχεις κανει τωρα.
Στο χερι σου ειναι λοιπον η λυση του προβληματος.Εαν δεν κανεις κατι, συντομα,σημερα κιολας, τοτε θα μεινεις με κενα αραχνιασμενα κλουβια !!!!!

----------


## Marinaki!

Κρίμα για τα πουλάκια που έχασες.....
Μια ακόμα λύση είναι να βάλεις τα κλουβιά μέσα στο σπίτι ,βέβαια και αν χωράνε και δεν σε ενοχλούν και μετά ξεχνάς τις νιφίτσες

----------

